# Caretaker/helper



## virtuousman (Sep 13, 2011)

Retired (52 yo) unencumbered healthy gentleman seeks long/short term country living caretaker/handyman arrangement. Peaceful, quiet surroundings preferred kinda close to a small town would be nice. I'm not a drunk or a drug addict nor a slacker and will see to your property as if it were my own. Personable and spiritual non-smoker with a broad skillset that enjoys meeting and conversing with new people. I am very reliable and honest, have my own income and can pay a small stipend for rent for separate living quarters. My needs are few.


What I can offer: 

Lifetime of construction experience
Painting
Plumbing
Electricity
Auto mechanics
I can help with the security of your place
Care of pets/livestock
Gardening/Landscaping
Chopping wood
Have own truck and tools
No mess/no noise/no drama


Let me know if I can help.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You have a lot of good skills. As people get to know you more here on the forum you may be approached by people willing to take you up on the offer. I have many questions but I imagine you want to guard your privacy, at least to some extent. 

What rises in my mind is how does someone with all you sound like you have to offer, end up being "unencumbered", which I take to assume you mean no spouse/significant other/children. And as a person with strong family bonds I'd like to know more about the kind of person who would feel it was cumbersome to have those things! 

Seems like you should do well finding a situation. Best wishes!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

how far are you willing to move?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> You have a lot of good skills. As people get to know you more here on the forum you may be approached by people willing to take you up on the offer. I have many questions but I imagine you want to guard your privacy, at least to some extent.
> 
> What rises in my mind is how does someone with all you sound like you have to offer, end up being "unencumbered", which I take to assume you mean no spouse/significant other/children. And as a person with strong family bonds I'd like to know more about the kind of person who would feel it was cumbersome to have those things!
> 
> Seems like you should do well finding a situation. Best wishes!


*Yep what she said.. All those would worry me too... hell any working ranch would hire you in a heart beat.. and feed ya and bunk ya and pay ya... *


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, and I know a lot of people go south in the winter for a few months or more and might be interested in having someone trustworthy to stay in their homes while they're gone. 

Get out more (on the forum!), Virtuousman, and let people get to know you! With those skills, you can probably answer a lot of the questions folks have, while you're waiting for a job/situation!


----------



## virtuousman (Sep 13, 2011)

Many people I think feel that an "encumbered" person has baggage. I don't but some do. I am very much family oriented, have been married twice and raised three children. But at this point in my life I find myself alone in the world. I meant no negative connotation using unencumbered. I am free to go wherever I want whenever I want and I intend to use that freedom to live a life I've dreamed of since first climbing onto the corporate ladder. I started living more simply and sustainably years ago while still working and it has become a way of life for me. I look back now on all the diverse jobs I had and thank god for the many skills I've obtained. Years ago it was frowned upon if you didn't stay with the same company at the same job most of your life. In this regard I made the right choices. No mystery here, no secrets, no past to run from. I'm just a regular guy who likes digging in the dirt with livestock....HAH! It is my hope to meet someone(s) who needs help and can offer opportunity for me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice! You've attained the freedom most people only dream of! Enjoy! 

We normally snowbird south part of the winter but we won't be able to this year. Otherwise I'd be seriously talking with you about staying here at our cabin while we're gone. If things change, I'll keep you in mind. Our place is kind of rag-tag and self-built, and we're off-grid with solar electricity. Are you familiar with or comfortable learning how to live with such a set-up?


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm looking for someone to stay at our place for the next four months, while we head south to be with families. We want a person who will be keep an eye on our place. They need to be honest and not have a criminal background or do drugs. We've let the former owner stay here in the past, but question some of his friends. He has two children are older now and we don't want them staying here either. 

If you are available drop me a PM and we'll talk more..


----------



## virtuousman (Sep 13, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> how far are you willing to move?


For the right situation distance is not an issue.


----------

